# SCENTS



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

What do some of you guys use for different scents out there??? Always willing to maybe try an old trick someone else might have. KISS #1 trail bait is my personal favorite. It's good all season, and pretty inexpensive compared to a lot of scents out on the market. I'm also sold on scent killer. I won't go near the woods without spraying myself down with this stuff. I tested this out on a freshly painted object and it totally covered the smell. If it can neutralize fresh paint , It should for sure cover my odor.


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

I like sent killer too I've had good luck with deer not winding me with it when the wind is blowing straight at them I use the spray soap laundry det.I tried those earth waffers and they didn't work IMO they smell like perfume i tried them twice with sent killer and the deer winded me both times went back to sent killer no problems.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2004)

During the rut in WI I use TInks #69, other than that I just throw on my scent lock suit and sit over a bottle neck trail that has rubs along the path. I've had many close calls with pope and young class deer, just one shot taken.  Sit between a feeding area and a bedding area and you'll be set during the early season. 8)


----------



## Elly2211 (Mar 28, 2004)

When I am bow hunting the early part of the season I like to use scent killer corn Scented they cant smell no matter what.

Austen Ellenson


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

If you are looking for the best scents around, try James Valley. I believe they are produced in South Dakota. They come in a glass jar, and are sold at Cabelas. I recommend refrigerating them. As with anything in Bowhunting, you need to use the wind in your favor. I have seen some big bucks shot over JV scents, I mean BIG bucks!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I have had good luck using code blue during the rut and pre rut.


----------

